# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Bang Fried Chicken & Burgers

## MsDarkstar

Yep, another thread about another food place in Moore lol.

Stopped by a new place that just opened today.  Bang Fried Chicken & Burgers.  It's at 809 NW 12th, in the old Taco Bell building.  It was really good, I'll definitely go back.

I had a bacon cheese burger & fries and my companion had spicy fried chicken.  The burger was huge (1/2 pound) and tasted great; made me feel like I was at a backyard barbeque.  I tasted my friends chicken, it was good too.  Just the right amount of spice, really crispy, and the meat had a lot of flavor & was very juicy.  They've also got a homemade dipping sauce that's pretty tasty - some kind of creamy barbeque sauce.

I'll add them on Urbanspoon & upload pics & a menu there.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I'll stop by sometime this week. Thanks for the heads up, I always enjoy a big burger.

----------


## MsDarkstar

Bang Fried Chicken & Burgers - Moore | Urbanspoon

I added a menu but it has to go thru an approval process before they post it.

----------


## LovableGoober

We ate there last night.......nobody had the fried chicken although the kids had the chicken strips. The burgers were delicious and the Bang sauce (a hickory flavored creamy barbecue sauce) used for dipping the chicken was very tasty. 

I think once they have their grand opening later this week and do a little advertising that building they're in won't be large enough......

----------


## mireaux

im just hoping no drugheads on lsd confuse the sign for being "Bong Chicken" and walk in asking for hannibis-tinged poultry.

----------


## MonkeesFan

The prices are too high

----------


## LovableGoober

Too high? Really? We had two adults, a 12 year old and 2 babies and ate there for less than $35. Usually when we go out to eat burgers we spend in the neighborhood of $40 to $45. I thought they were VERY reasonable......

----------


## Martin

went there last weekend... had a 'white meat' combo with 1 and a half chicken breasts, green beans and a drink. ordered a side of okra. the total came to $9 and change. a bit pricey, in my opinion.

chicken was fried to order. while the wait was longer than what i'd expect from a drive-thru, the product was really freash and tasty. green beans were well-seasoned and the okra was cooked the right amount. all-in-all a good meal... just not $9 good, imo.

-M

----------


## MsDarkstar

I agree that they are a little on the pricey side, but every now and again I'm willing to pay a little extra for a burger that doesn't come from a frozen patty.  It's cool that they cook to order but when waiting at the drive-thru it's a bit much.  If I were eating inside with companions, I don't think I'd notice the wait.

----------


## BMG

I ate there this past weekend. The food was very tasty. I would like the spicy chicken to be a bit more spicy. I spent almost 11 with a drink. Im not a cheapskate and found it was well worth the price for such a good quality meal.

----------


## cdbthunder

You guys are making me hungry and I can't eat because I am fasting just before surgery.

----------


## MonkeesFan

I went there today and took a bite and spit it out, it tastes like you know what and I got my refund back, I am not going back there again

----------


## MsDarkstar

Wow that's pretty harsh criticism.  What, exactly, did you order?

----------


## chrisok

I went there this week with my folks and my son. My son and I ordered the bacon cheeseburger basket, along with one breast. My folks each got the two piece chicken dinner. After nearly 15 minutes, my son and I got our burger and breast. My folks got their okra and one piece of chicken (wing). The lady said they dropped (as in the fryer) the wrong piece of chicken to complete the order, but she brought out the remainder of the order because she didn't want the food to get cold.

Our burgers were pretty good, probably not 15 minutes wait and $8.29 a piece good, but no huge complaints there. The chicken breast was very small, appeared to have been frozen and tasted no better.

My folks ate their first piece of chicken and their okra, then waited and waited and waited for the "correct" piece of chicken. When the pieces finally arrived, we all had to laugh. They were thighs, that were almost as small as the wings. After reminding the server that they needed their "biscuit" (dinner roll), my folks waited another several minutes because the chicken was so hot, you couldn't touch it. Their 2 piece "meal" cost 6.99 each.

The Bang Sauce wasn't too bad though.

It also should be noted the restaurant did have 6 people in it too. (Including us 4) I normally give new places the benefit of the doubt and a second chance, but not this time. 

With that level of service, quality, and pricing, I'll be surprised to see them last more than a few months.

----------


## mikesimpsons82

I went there a couple of days ago and got the thigh too.  Pretty amazing how small it was.  Definitely will not be back.  I seriously wonder if the people running this joint have any restaurant experience because it sure didn't seem like it.  Chris, I one up you on the few months.  I bet it's gone by July.

----------


## MsDarkstar

I'm beginning to think that I just really lucked out on my first visit.  I'll have to go again and see how they do the second time around.

----------


## kevinpate

Don't know that I'll make it in anytime soon myself.  If I'm in Norman, I'm more likely to eat in Norman or Noble than Moore.  if I'm in the city, I'm more likely to eat there, or just wait until I can hit an old haunt at Norman rather than stop in between.

Hope they make it work all the same, cause i imagine Moore folk feel the same way for their town.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I never got around to going by there, from the looks of these posts, it may have been better that I didn't.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Wow that's pretty harsh criticism.  What, exactly, did you order?


I ordered the original crispy fried chicken

----------


## MonkeesFan

I just passed by today, only 1 car there, it is going to go out of business in July

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I never got around to going by there, from the looks of these posts, it may have been better that I didn't.


No, you should go!!!  :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## cdbthunder

Well ya'll scared me off. Thanks for the info.

----------


## CS_Mike

I ate there this past Saturday, and my experience was very similar to chrisok's.  

There were about 5 people waiting on food when I arrived as well as a car in the drive-thru.  I ordered the spicy chicken combo and waited about 20-25 minutes before I received my food.  The chicken (a very small thigh and a wing) was over-crisp (it was fairly dark and had a slight char flavor to it, although the meat itself wasn't dry), and the fries seemed a little overdone as well.  I also noticed several minutes later that I didn't receive my biscuit.  I let the kid at the counter know, and he mumbled something about them not having any ready at the moment.  Took me about another 10-15 minutes before I finally received it and was surprised to see that it was actually a dinner roll instead of a biscuit (and not a very good one at that).  I probably heard the workers apologize about 10 times the entire time I was there.  

I was really hoping this place would be good, but I definitely won't be going back.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I ate there this past Saturday, and my experience was very similar to chrisok's.  
> 
> There were about 5 people waiting on food when I arrived as well as a car in the drive-thru.  I ordered the spicy chicken combo and waited about 20-25 minutes before I received my food.  The chicken (a very small thigh and a wing) was over-crisp (it was fairly dark and had a slight char flavor to it, although the meat itself wasn't dry), and the fries seemed a little overdone as well.  I also noticed several minutes later that I didn't receive my biscuit.  I let the kid at the counter know, and he mumbled something about them not having any ready at the moment.  Took me about another 10-15 minutes before I finally received it and was surprised to see that it was actually a dinner roll instead of a biscuit (and not a very good one at that).  I probably heard the workers apologize about 10 times the entire time I was there.  
> 
> I was really hoping this place would be good, but I definitely won't be going back.


What is with the long wait for food? That is terrible! So is the food!

----------


## Jesseda

Bangs is already gone and a pho noodle place is already opened up.. that was quick

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Bangs is already gone and a pho noodle place is already opened up.. that was quick


It will shut down again in 3 months

----------


## Jesseda

lol, wonder why nothing can make a go of it? they really need a good drive thru type service there, kinda like a working person  lunch on the run service. On your way to work stop at the drive thru and pic up your brown bag daily lunch special, lunch already made for you to take to work for the day..hmmm only if i had the money to open up one...oh well

----------

